# Cirrus card use abroad



## Roykeane16 (4 Sep 2008)

I am going abroad and have just cancelled my VISA that I used to make reservations in a hotel. Can I use Cirrus on my lasercard OK abroad to pay large transactions with PIN instead of a credit card? i.e. why use credit card if we can use Cirrus?? I am going to Lisbon by the way! Thanks.


----------



## Towger (4 Sep 2008)

It will only work with ATMs. You are confusing it Laser which you can use in shops, but only in Ireland. In other words you are stuck with having to carry large amounts of cash.


[broken link removed])


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Isn't _Cirrus _for ex _eurozone _cash withdrawals only?
Don't daily limits apply?
I didn't think that _Cirrus _provided for debit card facilities abroad like _Maestro _does?
_Cirrus _charges may well be higher than the equivalent charges on a credit card - especially for cash withdrawals from a preloaded account.
Your normal _Irish ATM _card will work (cash withdrawals) anywhere in the _eurozone _for the same charge (if any).


----------



## paddyjnr (4 Sep 2008)

Towger said:


> It will only work with ATMs. You are confusing it Laser which you can use in shops, but only in Ireland. In other words you are stuck with having to carry large amounts of cash.


 I've used laser abroad!!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

pat murphy said:


> I've used laser abroad!!


Presumably you mean that you used the _ATM _or _Cirrus/Maestro _facility on the same card? _Laser _does not work abroad:

[broken link removed]


> *Q: Can I use my Laser Card in other countries?*
> 
> A: Laser Card can only be used in the Republic of Ireland. However, some banks and building societies that issue Laser Cards include other payment facilities on the Laser Card which allow the customer to use the card in ATMs and retail outlets abroad. Contact your bank or building society to confirm if these facilities are available on your card.


----------



## paddyjnr (4 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Presumably you mean that you used the _ATM _or _Cirrus/Maestro _facility on the same card? _Laser _does not work abroad:
> 
> [broken link removed]


[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

pat murphy said:


> [broken link removed]


Yes - as that page says you use the _Cirrus/Maestro _facility on a card abroad - *not *the _Laser _facility!


----------

